# USB port loose



## nehultgren (Apr 20, 2016)

Hi, 
I just bought a 2012 Chevy Cruze LTZ RS with the upgraded sound system and it seems that my usb port in the console is loose and not always working. I look the part out and called around to see if I could order a new one but it seems that no one knew where to get one, could you please help me find one?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I find it hard to believe that the local Chevy dealership parts department couldn't procure one if they didn't have one in stock. Did you try another dealership?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Take a look at CENTER CONSOLE for 2011 Chevrolet Cruze.

The cable is part 30 and it has the connections for both power outlets, AUX jack, and USB port.
Part 22 is the USB port.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

obermd said:


> Take a look at CENTER CONSOLE for 2011 Chevrolet Cruze.
> 
> The cable is part 30 and it has the connections for both power outlets, AUX jack, and USB port.
> Part 22 is the USB port.


Gee, and only 58 bucks, What loose on it? Mine brand new was not fully plugged into the rear of the radio.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

I had this disconnected when I removed the console for installation of the heated seats. One end is in the console that end everyone see's. The connection that is behind the passenger foot console kickpanel is a unique connector. It's not standard USB at that junction point. 

I can't see how this cable can go bad. If it's loose in the holder that holds it into the console that's an installation clip issue vs. a cable.

I wonder if that cable part number in the diagrams above is the portion from the console to the junction, or if you get the entire cable that runs all the way up to the radio. 

With a custom connector I can see this being an expensive cable. 

Pull the passenger kickpanel, and you'll find the connection I'm referring to.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I think someone else reported that theirs wasn't fully snapped together at the console end. As a result, the USB port was "iffy". Once it was fully snapped together, it was fine. This may be worth a "open and inspect" before ordering anything.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Take a look at http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/161-...l-rostra-lumbar-support-stock-cloth-seat.html for information on how to get to the underside of the center console.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, since I took my console apart for other reasons, rattles, whoever designed this thing should have stuck to designing Chinese puzzles.


----------

